# My Wife wants to Drive with Uber using my vehicle.



## Bruticus (Sep 4, 2017)

Morning all need a little bit of help,

My wife would like to drive with Uber using my vehicle she has always been on my insurance since I owned my vehicle. When she signs up with the app and it comes time to take the picture of the registration how does she go about doing this since the vehicle is under my name? 

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, she can do that.
But, in reality she should be home; taking care of your house and making babies.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

How many pool rides is going to receive in the kitchen making samaches?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, she can do that.
> But, in reality she should be home; taking care of your house and making babies.


 Wow, what a sexist comment


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Wow, what a sexist comment


Which part? The house cleaning or the making babies?


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Which part? The house cleaning or the making babies?


LSHIDMTAMSFO


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Wow, what a sexist comment


You don't think perhaps that that was a joke?

In the same vein Bruticus , I'm amazed you let her drive.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Bruticus said:


> Morning all need a little bit of help,
> 
> My wife would like to drive with Uber using my vehicle she has always been on my insurance since I owned my vehicle. When she signs up with the app and it comes time to take the picture of the registration how does she go about doing this since the vehicle is under my name?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


https://uberpeople.net/threads/borrowed-car.205706/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

BSki said:


> How many pool rides is going to receive in the kitchen making samaches?


 She shouldn't be giving 'pool' rides. 
It should be ONE at a time, and actually, only ONE rider - her hubby.

"Stay home honey - just look pretty for me."


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

Just explain the situation. It can be as simple as a one word attachment: SPOUSE.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Bruticus said:


> Morning all need a little bit of help,
> 
> My wife would like to drive with Uber using my vehicle she has always been on my insurance since I owned my vehicle. When she signs up with the app and it comes time to take the picture of the registration how does she go about doing this since the vehicle is under my name?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Just upload registration like normal. As long as she is named on insurance card for that vehicle, all should be good.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Bruticus said:


> Morning all need a little bit of help,
> 
> My wife would like to drive with Uber using my vehicle she has always been on my insurance since I owned my vehicle. When she signs up with the app and it comes time to take the picture of the registration how does she go about doing this since the vehicle is under my name?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


If you are really driving out in NYC, doesn't the wife/gf/other driver on your insurance have to go through the same things as a commercial driver in that city?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You have 2 choices, first you can be macho and say no and sleep in the garage. Second let her drive your car for Uber and go to a strip club when she's driving, either way it will cost you.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

she is cheating on you...


----------



## Bruticus (Sep 4, 2017)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> If you are really driving out in NYC, doesn't the wife/gf/other driver on your insurance have to go through the same things as a commercial driver in that city?


No she wants to drive in Suburban NYC I also drive in NY Suburbs.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Be the man.
Put your foot down.
TELL her what YOU want done, then see to it that she does it.

You are the husband - act like it.
You know what she needs; give it to her. (and take the keys away)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Be the man.
> Put your foot down.
> TELL her what YOU want done, then see to it that she does it.
> 
> ...


How many times have you been divorced.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> How many times have you been divorced.


Hehe.
Not really relevant .. but, I am on my third wife. This one is a keeper though. We been married for 36 years. 
The first two didn't last long. As soon as I realized that they were not trainable, I shook them off. I believe in doing relationships like I play poker -- fold early and fold often. 
The reason we've lasted so long is because we have a clear understanding of our roles - and that they are different.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Hehe.
> Not really relevant .. but, I am on my third wife. This one is a keeper though. We been married for 36 years.
> The first two didn't last long. As soon as I realized that they were not trainable, I shook them off. I believe in doing relationships like I play poker -- fold early and fold often.
> The reason we've lasted so long is because we have a clear understanding of our roles - and that they are different.


Married 3 times, I doubt you trained her, she just has you believing that you trainedher.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Married 3 times, I doubt you trained her, she just has you believing that you trainedher.


EXACTLY right.
My wife and I are both in the real estate industry. She is a licensed agent, I am a broker.
At our anniversary, I ask for, and to date have received a one year lease on 'us'. I get a one year lease, with an option to renew on April 10 of every year. I have to be real good for a few weeks before that date, but so far, she has consented to a renewed lease. One year, renewal was delayed because she was thinking about it, but she ended up renewing. (phew)

But, seriously. We have a clear understanding of our roles and duties. When one of us steps outside our bounds, the other is quick to yank the other one back to reality.
She brought up the question of her driving for Uber - I quickly vetoed and that was it.
Sometimes I come up with a real hair brained idea too, and she says NO, and that's it.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Sometimes I come up with a real hair brained idea too, and she says NO, and that's it.


Recently we just had a discussion on buying a new car (a "fun car"). This is what I consider a "fun car":









This is what she considers a "fun car":









Our minds are in different places.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Our minds are in different places.
_
You knew that when you married her.
No excuses. No whining.

PS. Both great vehicles. Different, but great in their own way. Just like you and wifey.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> You have 2 choices, first you can be macho and say no and sleep in the garage. Second let her drive your car for Uber and go to a strip club when she's driving, either way it will cost you.


Either choice will have him sleeping in the garage.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Bruticus said:


> Morning all need a little bit of help,
> 
> My wife would like to drive with Uber using my vehicle she has always been on my insurance since I owned my vehicle. When she signs up with the app and it comes time to take the picture of the registration how does she go about doing this since the vehicle is under my name?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Tsh. I don't even let my own momma drive my car. If your wife wants to do Uber so much have her put miles and liability on her own vehicle.

I _guess _you're brave, but even more foolish.


----------

